# Meeko Exposed



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Trying out photobucket.Hope I have finally worked out how to post pics.



























Hope this works


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Worked fine  he's stunning


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

He is up to mischief in that first shot!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

She's Beautiful....Do I see an Orb on her Tail in the 1st pic?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> She's Beautiful....Do I see an Orb on her Tail in the 1st pic?


I thought that!

Gorgeous girl 

Em
xx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

:lol: everyone thinks he's too pretty to be a boy!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gem16 said:


> Worked fine  he's stunning


I have been trying to do this for weeks now.I got stuck once I had loaded the photos in to photobucket I couldnt work out what to do next,to post them on PF :crazy:



BSH said:


> He is up to mischief in that first shot!


Nothing new in getting up to mischief I think he is the reason the word was created:lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Aha so we are not the only ones with one of those cat activity centers called a dresser  :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> She's Beautiful....Do I see an Orb on her Tail in the 1st pic?


I didnt notice that until I posted it ,Dont know what has caused it A fork I could understand :devil: :lol:



Eroswoof said:


> I thought that!
> 
> Gorgeous girl
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words.She is a he by the way :scared: :lol::lol:



Gem16 said:


> :lol: everyone thinks he's too pretty to be a boy!


Poor chap he will get a complex


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*what a handsome boy, lovely.*


----------



## Jenjers (Mar 19, 2011)

He's a beauty!!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

buffie said:


> Thanks for the kind words.He is a she by the way :scared: :lol::lol:


She is a he! Buffie even you have been confused :tongue_smilie: :lol: :lol: He's now officially had a sex change by his mummy! lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Aha so we are not the only ones with one of those cat activity centers called a dresser  :lol:


That poor Dresser has been climbed up,swung from,fallen off,and puked on :arf: It used to have lots of blue plates on it  But Health and Safety required them to be removed while they were still worth removing :smile:It made more sense to remove the plates than it did to remove Meeko ,at least once removed they would stay removed:lol::lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gem16 said:


> She is a he! Buffie even you have been confused :tongue_smilie: :lol: :lol: He's now officially had a sex change by his mummy! lol


:scared: :scared:I'm going Mad :scared::scared:Ive been Meeko'ed


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

We had to screw the top bit of ours to the wall for health & sanity reasons  nearly had a squashed spot  because of little Louie & his expeditions  he has'nt botherd since but I have a theory on another set of paws investigating it soon :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> *what a handsome boy, lovely.*


Thanks .Im biased of course but I think you could be right


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jenjers said:


> He's a beauty!!


Thanks ,he is isnt he (Im biased)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's absolutely stunning


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> He's absolutely stunning





tylow said:


> Absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:


Thanks to you both.He is a bit of a rogue :devil:,but he is bit special to me :yesnod:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

What a lovely boy. Looks cheeky.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> What a lovely boy. Looks cheeky.


Thank you  He is a cheeky,funny,mischievous rogue ,luckily he has his slaves wrapped around his paws


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry Meeko 

It's just because you're so gorgeous 

Em
xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely pictures :thumbup: Hope we get to see more now you've got the hang of photobucket :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Oh I'm so sorry Meeko
> 
> It's just because you're so gorgeous
> 
> ...


 Meeko doesnt mind ,even I got confused .As long as you think he is Gorgeous you will be forgiven


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah he has such an amazing face. 

What a gorgeous boy. Good thing too because I hear he can be a little (big) diva 

:lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Lovely pictures :thumbup: Hope we get to see more now you've got the hang of photobucket :thumbup:


You could live to regret that :lol::lol:I have discovered a new "toy"


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sparkles87 said:


> Ah he has such an amazing face.
> 
> What a gorgeous boy. Good thing too because I hear he can be a little (big) diva
> 
> :lol:


:sneaky2: Meeko "A Diva",  Never :lol::lol:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Ohh he's loooovely! Love the colours, the white and chocolate (not sure if that's the write terminology but hey LOL) He's nosing around something in that 1st one, hehehe!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> Ohh he's loooovely! Love the colours, the white and chocolate (not sure if that's the write terminology but hey LOL) He's nosing around something in that 1st one, hehehe!


 Thanks for the nice comments ,his head is growing by the minute, He is a seal bi colour so your colour is not too far out .The stuff he is nosing around,with a view to pulling it all down is a climbing plant


----------



## FabiMama27 (Dec 25, 2010)

cutie!! :001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

FabiMama27 said:


> cutie!! :001_wub:


Thank you


----------

